

People with high speed Internet vote democrat - mikebracco
https://plus.google.com/u/0/114476892281222708332/posts/cVpwkmwW9M9

======
mikebracco
If you overlay a US map of broadband access on top of counties that voted
democrat, the areas with highest broadband vote democrat with slower areas
voting republican. It's a crude analysis but interesting.

